# Need brine recipe



## Claire (Jul 31, 2011)

Have 4 huge bone in, skin on chicken breast halves.  I've been wanting to experiment with brining, and can't find a recipe.  Is this appropriate for this cut?  What would the proportion of salt to water?  It is now noon, and I'll probably put them on the grill at 5:30 or so.  Is this enough time?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2011)

One quart of water, 4 TB kosher salt, 2 Tb sugar.  Use these proportions at one quart of brine for every pound of food.  Brine for at least 30 minutes and no more than 8 hours.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 31, 2011)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> One quart of water, 4 TB kosher salt, 2 Tb sugar.  Use these proportions at one quart of brine for every pound of food.  Brine for at least 30 minutes and no more than 8 hours.



Would this work with pork chops too?  I am defrosting a couple thick loin chops for the grill.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2011)

Works on anything


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 31, 2011)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Works on anything



Great!  Brining away!


----------



## Claire (Jul 31, 2011)

Andy, thank you.  I've been wanting to try this on poultry and/or pork for ages, and watch American Food Kitchen a lot (that site would have been my next stop)  I'm sure if I find it a vast improvement on my already beloved grilled chicken I'll do it enough to do it second nature.  I've heard of putting in extra ingredients (cider, other stuff) but wanted to start with a basic.  It should be soaking for 3 hours before I pull it out and rub with sage and put on the coals.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 31, 2011)

I've never brined anything, but it is my understanding that you can add your herbs or other spices right to the brine solution. You just need to lessen the salt if using a seasoning with salt included in it. I'm thinking you could add that sage right to the solution and let it get pulled in with the brine.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 31, 2011)

I've never brined anything either, but while I await the arrival of my new stovetop smoker, I thought this sounded really good.  Will probably sprinkle with something else (no salt).  Suggestions?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 31, 2011)

You can use vegetable broth in place of water for the brine.  Also, you should rinse off the meat after brining to get rid of excess salt solution.

I would recommend salt free seasonings for brined meats at least until you know how it tastes.  If you try to cut back on the salt in the brine to compensate for the salt in the seasoning blend you add after brining, you are lessening the effectiveness of the brine.


----------



## Claire (Jul 31, 2011)

Guess I'll have to report back after supper!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 31, 2011)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> You can use vegetable broth in place of water for the brine.  Also, you should rinse off the meat after brining to get rid of excess salt solution.
> 
> I would recommend salt free seasonings for brined meats at least until you know how it tastes.  If you try to cut back on the salt in the brine to compensate for the salt in the seasoning blend you add after brining, you are lessening the effectiveness of the brine.



Thanks for that, Andy!   Charcoal started, will rinse the meat.  I used your recipe as written for brine.  Will use my sweet little Lodge hibachi.

Now you have two other women to please...poor guy.  Hope SO doesn't mind.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 1, 2011)

I always add sliced citrus fruits to the brining solution. It gives whatever I am brining a bright, fresh taste.


----------



## Claire (Aug 1, 2011)

I used plain sage (no salt) and did rinse.  They are delicious, but to be fair, I can't remember the last time I grilled bone and skin on chicken breasts, and they were huge ... in other words they would have been juicier and more flavorful than the frozen boneless/skinless IQF that are a backup staple here, without the brining.  I'm still trying it again, next attempt will be a couple of pork tenderloins I have in the freezer, as soon as it is cool enough to use the oven.  I want to make a sort of wellington type preparation.  Tenderloins are so small and so lean that they dry out easily.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 1, 2011)

Claire said:
			
		

> I used plain sage (no salt) and did rinse.  They are delicious, but to be fair, I can't remember the last time I grilled bone and skin on chicken breasts, and they were huge ... in other words they would have been juicier and more flavorful than the frozen boneless/skinless IQF that are a backup staple here, without the brining.  I'm still trying it again, next attempt will be a couple of pork tenderloins I have in the freezer, as soon as it is cool enough to use the oven.  I want to make a sort of wellington type preparation.  Tenderloins are so small and so lean that they dry out easily.



My brined chops turned out wonderfully!  (btw, I just realized this was the poultry forum, sorry).  I was glad Andy said to rinse the meat, I probably wouldn't have done this otherwise, and they would have been too salty.

Will try the citrus, Sir Loin!


----------



## Claire (Aug 1, 2011)

Don't feel bad ... I didn't know where to ask the brine question because I was planning to use it for both pork and chicken!


----------



## pacanis (Aug 1, 2011)

Claire said:


> Don't feel bad ... I didn't know where to ask the brine question because I was planning to use it for both pork and chicken!


 
That's a good point. Is brining considered marinating?


----------



## jennyema (Aug 1, 2011)

pacanis said:


> That's a good point. Is brining considered marinating?



Brining is more about retaining the meat's liquid and making it more savory,  although you can impart flavor by adding herbs, garlic, hot pepper, etc.

I'd suggest adding some soy sauce (subbing for some of the salt) because it gives the brine an unami boost.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 2, 2011)

so a brine can be a marinade, or not. and a mwrinade can be a brine, or not. 

lol, ok, got it. 

if a brine has extra stuff in it for flavour, it's a marinade.

but marinades don't have to start with a brine. they can impart flavour other ways.

does that sound right?


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 2, 2011)

Tom mate I'm confused by Brine/Marinade, I used to brine my fists to make them tougher.
Ps I never understood why you have to brine mackerel and salmon before smoking as I thought they did it themselves.
PPs I soak my conkers in vinegar before a competition, its against the rules but I live on the edge.


----------



## GB (Aug 2, 2011)

Marinades generally have an acid component. Brines generally do not.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 2, 2011)

Marinades are about flavoring (usually) a protein

Brines are about juciness and tenderness and only work with pork, poultry and shrimp.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2011)

jennyema said:


> Marinades are about flavoring (usually) a protein
> 
> Brines are about juciness and tenderness and only work with pork, poultry and shrimp.




Interesting, I've never brined shrimp or even thought to do so.  It can't require a very long brining.  

Jen, how do you flavor a shrimp brine?


----------



## jennyema (Aug 2, 2011)

I only brine shrimp if they are big and going on the grill.

I usually just use an unflavored brine so that I can taste the shrimp.  Sometimes garlic, though.

It takes 15-20 min.

I have always wanted to try this recipe for broiled shrimp cocktail.  Maybe I'll do that for a party this summer

The Shrimp Cocktail Recipe : Alton Brown : Food Network


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2011)

The recipe sounds interesting.  Shrimp cocktail is still my favorite way to eat shrimp.  

"...eviscerate the shrimp..." Sounds evil.


----------



## Claire (Aug 2, 2011)

I'd say brining is more akin to corning (as in corned beef).


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes they are similar.  

Corning is a preservative process and uses a higher salt concentration for a lot longer period than brining.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

Andy M.: you are something else, you know everything about cooking.  Did you ever consider writing a cook book?


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 20, 2011)

Pierogi Princess said:


> Andy M.: you are something else, you know everything about cooking.  Did you ever consider writing a cook book?




Thank you for the lovely compliment.

Not writing a book.  I may know some stuff pretty well but there are a lot of folks here that know more than I do about stuff too.


----------



## FrankZ (Sep 20, 2011)

I would read his Apple Pie Making for Dummies.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 21, 2011)

Too much trouble counting the billions and billions of flour particles...


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Sep 21, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Thank you for the lovely compliment.
> 
> Not writing a book.  I may know some stuff pretty well but there are a lot of folks here that know more than I do about stuff too.



I think you underestimate your talents, you really helped me with my hummus, it is now better than the $8.99 per lb hummus @ the Med. store.  Thanks again for all your help and never leave this forum please.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 21, 2011)

Pierogi Princess said:


> I think you underestimate your talents, you really helped me with my hummus, it is now better than the $8.99 per lb hummus @ the Med. store.  Thanks again for all your help and never leave this forum please.




You're very generous.  Thanks.


----------



## jabbur (Sep 21, 2011)

I was thinking about brining this week and wondering how to do it and up pops this thread.  I knew I had seen this here before but hadn't gotten around to searching for it.  Thanks for the bump and I've copied all the instructions and recommendations.  Not sure when I'll give it a go but it's nice to have the information.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 22, 2011)

Before I came here apart from my hands I only brined brisket and tongue


----------

